# As a senior I refuse to "rot" but how?



## karnac (Mar 30, 2018)

layful:77 and feeling 25yrs old. Scoured the web for senior living centers, club houses etc. Found lots of govt and state and local funding places which, for me, are horrors. Most of the senior clubs I have visited look like the bar scene from the first star wars movie!Broken teeth or no teeth, hair and no hair, filthy clothes and so on; playing bingo and cards all day. Lunch consists of "rubber" chicken which would have tasted better if it actually was rubber!

Are there men's (includes seniors who can still walk and talk) clubs which charge a membership fee which will eliminate the above? or is there no escape? I have some money and live in a middle class development and I don't want boredom. I want travel, books and book discussions, fellowship and real people who are still in one piece. My wife passed years ago. All alone.

I myself am in a wheelchair (5yrs) and I drive and I try to be active but am getting beaten down because of the "magician syndrome". After 60 I became invisible! :sentimental:I tried book clubs (all women with womens books) ; I tried to start a military history book club--no go. Nobody wants to have anything to do with you because they all have alsheimers or are dead!

Any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## jujube (Mar 30, 2018)

Welcome, Karnac!  Are you a veteran?  Have you tried the VFW or American Legion?  How about the Elks, Moose, etc.  How about the YMCA or a health club?  I belong to Planet Fitness and there is a sizable senior crowd that goes there during the day, several of whom are on walkers or in wheelchairs.  I'm always chatting to people while working out.  Maybe it could lead to some new friends who could steer you toward congenial groups and activities.  

How about meetup.com?  There are all kinds of groups there.....people who get together to speak Spanish, to discuss politics, to talk about geneology, you name it, there seems to be a meetup group for it.  Log in, check your area and see what's available.



Libraries have a lot of groups that meet to engage in different activities.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Bajabob (Mar 31, 2018)

Since you're in a wheelchair, an active retirement such as I had years ago in the first years of retirement wouldn't work for you. But my active phase included bicycling in many countries, kayaking in Canada, Mexico and the US and lots of hiking closer to home. Now, past the active stage of retirement, I'm mainly the caregiver for my long-term female companion, the tax doer (it's that time of year just now) and the person studying the critical issue of de-cluttering our condo. Lots to do !


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 31, 2018)

karnac said:


> layful:77 and feeling 25yrs old. Scoured the web for senior living centers, club houses etc. Found lots of govt and state and local funding places which, for me, are horrors. Most of the senior clubs I have visited look like the bar scene from the first star wars movie!Broken teeth or no teeth, hair and no hair, filthy clothes and so on; playing bingo and cards all day. Lunch consists of "rubber" chicken which would have tasted better if it actually was rubber!
> 
> Are there men's (includes seniors who can still walk and talk) clubs which charge a membership fee which will eliminate the above? or is there no escape? I have some money and live in a middle class development and I don't want boredom. I want travel, books and book discussions, fellowship and real people who are still in one piece. My wife passed years ago. All alone.
> 
> ...



Join a golf course even if you can't golf.  Help out with running tournaments, keeping score, etc.

There is such a thing as a house membership.

You will be appreciated.  They are always looking for volunteers.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 31, 2018)

Hmmm.   I thought Karnac had all the answers??       Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lon (Mar 31, 2018)

karnac said:


> layful:77 and feeling 25yrs old. Scoured the web for senior living centers, club houses etc. Found lots of govt and state and local funding places which, for me, are horrors. Most of the senior clubs I have visited look like the bar scene from the first star wars movie!Broken teeth or no teeth, hair and no hair, filthy clothes and so on; playing bingo and cards all day. Lunch consists of "rubber" chicken which would have tasted better if it actually was rubber!
> 
> Are there men's (includes seniors who can still walk and talk) clubs which charge a membership fee which will eliminate the above? or is there no escape? I have some money and live in a middle class development and I don't want boredom. I want travel, books and book discussions, fellowship and real people who are still in one piece. My wife passed years ago. All alone.
> 
> ...



I can relate to your post Karnac. If you have got a little money you might like something like where I live.

http://oakmontseniorliving.com/oakmont-of-fresno-offers-luxury-assisted-living/

It would help us help you if you would post a little profile info.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 1, 2018)

My dad said to me once "Don't grow old, all your friends are dying around you".


----------



## dpwspringer (Apr 2, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> My dad said to me once "Don't grow old, all your friends are dying around you".



One of the things I tell the younger folks is "One day I looked around and noticed all my old friends had gotten old.".


----------

